
Ask HN: What watch do you wear? - smarri
I&#x27;m interested in buying a watch, I would love to hear the favourites among HN.
======
lsiunsuex
Apple Watch Series 3 daily. Bought the girl friend a Series 4 for her birthday
and she has quite literally not taken it off but to charge it. She sleeps with
it to track that; works out with it, etc...

Otherwise, for fancy occasions and I don't want to be notified of every little
text or email - my collection consists of a Tag Heuer Formula 1, a white faced
Tissot (a classic looking watch), an all black Citizens (think it's the night
hawk or something like that) and a black Movado.

~~~
smarri
Nice choices! I'll take a look at those non apple watches to refresh my
memory. Not familiar with Movado so looking forward to checking it out!

------
snazz
I have had two Timex Ironman (Ironmen?) in the last 14 years and the last one
survived ten of those years. I really hate charging yet another thing so a
ten-year battery life is pretty good (of course it depends on how much you use
the Indiglo feature, primarily). They’re also much more durable than Fitbits,
which are my only other data point.

~~~
smarri
Jocko Willinks favourite watch I believe!

~~~
snazz
His is a little more of a rugged model (as one would think)

------
Justsignedup
The best kind of watch.

A phone.

Kinda big though, so I keep it in my pocket.

=)

Edit: I always hated wearing watches. My dad been trying to get me to, but it
never stuck.

~~~
smarri
:)

------
SamReidHughes
Right this moment? A Casio Oceanus OCW-S100-1AJF. I think most high accuracy
quartz watches are pretty cool, as is the silver dial Rolex OP Date (34mm), a
year-2000-or-so black dial Air King, certain Tissot Powermatic 80 watches, the
Grand Seiko SBGR253, the Sinn UX, the Casio MTP-1274, and the Casio GWM5610.

~~~
smarri
I just looked at these watches, great choices. Watches for someone who knows
about watches.

------
rajeshmr
Casio G-Shock. But really you should buy a watch that suits your sense of
style and personality.

~~~
smarri
I have a G-Shock too, great for sports. Indeed good advice!

------
bottlerocket
Hamilton Viewmatic

~~~
apstyx
Fit bit charge 2,moving to a junghans max bill next month (it is a thing of
beauty)

~~~
smarri
Junghans - I'll take a look thanks!

